# Egg Sharing and IVF Treatment



## Cazlyndy (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, my husband and i are new to the site.

In 2001 i had been with my ex boyfriend for 10 years, had 4 beautiful children and was pushed into having
a sterilisation aged 25 (biggest mistake of my life) as in 2003 he got another woman pregnant. October 04 i met the kindest, most loving, gorgeous man to which we married June 06 he also has 4 children from a previous marriage.
Having my sterilisation reversed, has never been far from both of our thoughts so we have begun to look into the possiblities,
when i came across this site regarding the egg sharing programme. My husband and i would love to help other couples experience
parenthood, so where would start
                                                    Caroline x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

If you look on the hfea website, you can do a search with your postcode for clinics that do egg sharing.
As your in Kent, I know the Chaucer in Canterbury, and the SEFC in Tonbridge wells do egg sharing.  I always travelled up to the Lister in London for egg sharing though as the London clinics seem to have a better reputation / stats... but I'd say seeing as you've got 4 children already it might be easier to go to a local clinic if possible.
Just contact the clinic (s) your interested and ask them for more information about their scheme.  A lot of clinics vary about what they do and don't charge you for so it's good to get this clear before starting.
Best of luck,
Helen x


----------



## Cazlyndy (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Helen, 
                Many thanks for your reply and the infomation, a local clinic would probably be the best way forward and i will look further more into it.
                              Good Luck for the future
                                                Caroline x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I saw from another post you live in Sittingbourne.  theres another ES lady on here from Sittingbourne.  Hopefully she'll see this and say hi?
Helen xx


----------

